# Early season



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

So, how many of you guys are going out for the early season. I just wander if there will be enough birds and birds moving around to make it worth while.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You know I will be out there. The main thing to do is SCOUT< SCOUT SCOUT!! You will happen to pop up in a area and find 500 birds feeding, from then on its all mayham!!


----------



## JIM CRICHTON (Aug 16, 2003)

Our season in SD open on the 1 of September. My son and I will be out for sure. I hope we can get a little cloud cover, and hopefully temps in the 40's, FAT CHANCE. Just want a cool morning. JUST CAN'T WAIT TO SMELL THAT GUN POWDER. Good luck to all.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

I'm assuming most of us Nodakers will be out. I have found some bunchs of birds but not as concentrated as last year. Still have some miles to but on to verify the fields and then its show time come 9/1. Bring on the darks!!


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

How's the canada goose season in the north central part of ND in mid oct.


----------

